# .... and Towhee too



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Yay!! Great job! One more to go!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and the unofficial picture of sweet Towhee


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations!! Very proud of you guys!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I bet her breeder loved seeing her in action.
Congratulations!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations!! Towhee is indeed very cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

You sure had a good day! Congrats again!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations and a very nice picture!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job Ms. Towhee!!! Way to go!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Big congrats to you both on another very nice leg!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to Ms. Towhee. Just one more leg to go.

I was hoping we might be ready for novice by this round of trials but we're not there yet and I'm relieved we won't be competing against Towhee. But I guess we wouldn't be anyway . . . she's in novice B?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, she is in Novice B. But one of the big guns is competing with her new dog so I am very happy with 2nd places since the other team is kinda serious about training LOL 

(Border collie team frequent member of the 200 club, beautiful teams; I think Celeste Meade students??)


----------

